# Münchener Designer Philipp Plein engagiert Lindsay Lohan für neue Kampagne



## Q (28 Sep. 2011)

*

Nachdem Marc Jacob die 25-jährige Schauspielerin von seiner Fashion Week Party verbannen ließ, kann sie nun positive Nachrichten aus dem Mode-Bereich verzeichnen. 
*

*Der Münchener Designer Philipp Plein engagierte Lindsay Lohan für seine Kampagne zur neuen Frühjahrs-Kollektion, wie "fashion-insider" berichtet.*

*Von Lohan erhofft man sich im Hause Plein einiges. So heißt es in einer offiziellen Pressemitteilung: 
*

*“Lindsay ist eine hübsche, hoch gelobte Schauspielerin und Model. Wir werden in der Lage sein, einzigartige Bilder zu schaffen: Raffiniert und luxuriös, aber auch voller Sinnlichkeit.”*

*Für Plein ist es nicht die erste Zusammenarbeit mit einem Hollywood-Star; im Jahr 2010 engagierte er bereits Mischa Barton für eine Kampagne.*

*Lindsay selbst konnte bereits Erfahrung als Gesicht für das italienische Luxus-Label Miu Miu (2007) und Fornarina (2009) sammeln.*

* [FONT=&quot]Auf der Mailänder Fashion Week waren Lohan und Plein erstmals gemeinsam öffentlich zu sehen.

http://www.celebboard.net/internati...n-womenswear-fashion-week-24-09-2011-33x.html

Oder weiter bei Celebboard, z. B. hier:

http://www.celebboard.net/internati...-italy-26-09-2011-x23-update.html#post1038059

Wir wünschen ihr alles Gute! 
[/FONT]*​


----------



## Punisher (31 Okt. 2011)

Ob das so ne gute Idee war?


----------

